# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Luan Krasniqi rifiton titullin Kampion i Evropes ne boks

## dodoni

Luani shqiptare me gjak shqiptari     

   Zonja dhe zoterinj,
Kampioni i ri europian ne kategorine e rende quhet Luan Krasniqi. Luani shqiptare me gjak shqiptari e mposhti me plote merite te ashtuquajturin mezati nga bosporusi, te cilin plot 12 runde e grushtoi, dhe i tregoi se Luani nuk frikohet, sic pandehte ai(mezati ne nje intervju). I tregoi se ende nuk ka ndoshe qe nje turk ta mposhte nje shqiptare. Ia tregoi atij disa sharte shqiptarqe, kurse shqiptareve te vete u tregoi dhe ua vertetoi qe nuk eshte gjerman. U tregoi se eshte bir i shqipes, i cili krenohet me nacionalitetin e tij shqiptare. U tregoi vellezerve te vete se gjeja me e mire qe mund te ndodhe ne ring eshte te kete sa me shume shqiptare duke e perkrahur ne salle, dhe me ne fund secili shqiptare eshte deshmitare qe Luan Krasniqi e puthi flamurin e shqipes me dy krena, flamurin kuq e zi. 

Vellezer dhe motra, per kenaqesine tuaj do t´ju themi se ne Gjermani jetojne afro 4 milione turq, kurse vetem 150 000 deri 200 000 shqiptare, pra turqit jane afro 20 here me shume se ne shqiptaret, por ne salle turqit ishin me perqindjen minimale ne krahasim me ate te shqiptareve. Ata nuk paten shansen as te degjohen, te pakten nje here duke e perkrahur mezatin e tyre.
Edhe Skenderbeu amanet e kish pa lane :breshka: urre prej turkut me humbe nuk bane
Cka t´ju themi me shume turqve, askush nuk ju ka faj qe e keni mezatin. Ne e kemi Luanin, e Luan dihet kush eshte, vetem MBRETI.
Urime Luan Krasniqi,urime shqiptare,behu gati Amerike!

statistika: 
 Sinan           vs         Krasniqi  

  161        te qelluar        174 
  506         goditje          485 
  32 %         Quota           36 %



marrë nga tifozat.com 

Edhe pse ky është një lajm sportiv, prapë është një lajm sensacional edhe pse i pritur nga të gjithë. 
Sipas informatave që kemi ka pasur festë të madhe në Shtutgard nga shqiptarët atje (prej 11000 shikuesve të pranishëm, 7000 kanë qenë shqiptar dhe edhe Luan Krasniqi iu është drejtuar në shqip tifozëve shqiptar atje), në Prishtinë dhe qytetet tjera shqiptare kanë dalur shumë njerëz në qytet për të festuar fitoren. 
Shpresojmë që sa më parë të vij dita kur jo vetëm në rroba por edhe ta ngris flamurin shqiptar në vend të atij gjerman. 

Tung

----------


## tIrOncjA

me te vertete sensacionale!!!!!
urime Luan Krasniqit dhe suksese te tjera edhe me te medha!!!

----------


## danger_dancer

edhe une nje bokser amator e kam grushtu nje serb e qyrrat ja kam nxjerr prej hunde ahhah...god bless LUAN KRASNIQI, ELVIR MURIQI, and all my albanians!!

----------


## Llapi

Fitorja e Luan Krasniqit len nën hije festën e të dashuruarëve  


Prizren, 15 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 12 : 22 

Fitorja e Luan Krasniqit dhe rikthimi i titullit të kampionit evropian në kategorinë e rëndë është festuar si asnjëherë më parë në qytetin e Prizrenit, duke lënë nën hije edhe festën e Shën Valentinit.

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------------

Bravo i qoftë!

Shpresoj që në të ardhmen Luani të ndeshet në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë dhe shqiptarët ta shohin nga afër heroin e tyre.

----------------------------------------------------

----------


## miko

Bravooooooo,hallall ai qumshi i nenes qe ka pire.me eshte bere shume qefi dhe nje here tjeter halla ja befte zoti edhe ja sjellte mbare e me mbare

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

URIME SHQIPTARI!

Luan Krasniqit i uroj suksese te metujshme ne karieren e tij!

Rrofte Shqiperia e Bashkuar !

----------


## Llapi

Thaçi përgëzon Luan Krasniqin për titullin e kampionit evropian  


Prishtinë, 16 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 12 : 58 

 Ju i keni dëshmuar botës se në Kosovë ka talentë, dhe në anën tjetër keni inkurajuar shumë të rinj që të mos heqin dorë nga ëndërrat e tyre , thuhët në një mesazh që lideri i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, i ka dërguar sot Boksierit Luan Krasniqi, për rikthimin e titullit të kampionit evropian.

----------


## Albo

Një fitore e ardhur në përfundim të 12 raundeve, ku u deshën shënimet e 3 vëshguesve, të cilët shpallën fitues Krasniqin, me 5 pikë më shumë se kundërshtari i tij, turku Sinan Samil. Boksieri shqiptar, që përfaqëson Gjermaninë në arenën ndërkombëtare, Luan Krasniqi, arriti të marrë titullin e kampionit të Evropës për pesha të rënda, pasi mundi turkun Sinan Samil Sam, në orët e para të ditës së djeshme.

Në sallën sportive të Shtutgartit, të mbushur si asnjëherë tjetër dhe para miliona teleshikuesve, është zhvilluar dyluftimi më i rëndësishëm deri më tani në Gjermani. Një atmosferë impozante, e krijuar nga afro 3 mijë shqiptarët, që kishin ardhur nga mbarë Evropa. Luan Krasniqi, tregoi një përgatitje të mirë fizike dhe psiqike. Ai gjatë tërë dyluftimit mbizotëroi mbi turkun. Shikuesit shqiptarë, ndikuan pozitivisht në dyluftimin e Krasniqit, të cilët dhanë një mbështetje të fuqishme gjatë gjithë takimit dhe në disa çaste patën debate dhe me tifozët turq, numri i të cilëve ishte i konsiderueshëm. Por, në fund të një ndeshjeje sfilitëse, e tepër të luftuar, shqiptari arriti që të dalë fitues, pas mbarimit të 12 raundeve. Gjyqtaria kryesore i akordoi fitoren Luan Krasniqit, ku një prej tyre i dha një avantazh prej 2 pikësh, gjyqtari tjetër një avantazh prej 3 pikësh, ndërsa i treti kishte mbajtur pikë të njëjta në protokollin e takimit. Në përfundim të ndeshjes, mes emocioneve, Luan Krasniqi do të deklaronte: "E falenderoj këtë publik madhështor, që më mbështeti fort. Nuk e kam pasur gjithnjë të lehtë. Por, përfundimisht besoj se humbja me Saletën ishte e vështirë. Fitova kundër një boksieri me famë botërore, i cili falë fatit, u bë kampion. Unë jam një tip, që bëj përgatitje të mira. Por, nganjëherë njerëzit bëjnë gabime. Unë mendoj se gabimi i 20 korrikut është zhdukur sonte, aq sa përfundimisht nuk dua ta dëgjoj më". Ndërkohë, kundështari i tij Sam do të justifikohej: "Luani nuk e ka merituar fitoren. Gjatë tërë dyluftimit i ka ikur luftimit të afërt". Me marrjen e titullit të kampionit botëror për peshat e rënda, Luan Krasniqi, tashmë ka të drejtë që të sfidojë kampionin e botës (i papërcaktuar pasi Lenoks Ljuis është tërhequr) dhe më pas të tentojë për të "pushtuar" botën e boksit.

----------


## xengjell

Bravo Luanit eshte vertet kampion...
Por jo kampion i Shqiperise ama.

----------


## edspace

Shikoni dhe këtë temën tjetër për më shumë informacion. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4090

----------


## Llapi

Haradinaj përgëzon Krasniqin me rastin e stolisjes me titullin e kampionit në bo  


Prishtinë, 16 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 20 : 19 

Me këtë ngadhënjim, i treguat botës se Kosova me talentët dhe profesionistët që ka është e denjë të përfaqësohet si subjekt i mëvetësishëm në të gjitha garat dhe disiplinat sportive ndërkombëtare dhe sfiduat të gjithë ata mekanizma dhe qarqe të caktuara që po e kanë të vështirë ta pranojnë këtë fakt, thuhet në telegram.

----------


## dodoni

Kastriot Tusha, himnin gjerman per Krasniqin
Zeri shqiptar i tenorit te njohur Kastriot Tusha ka interpretuar per habine e te gjitheve himnin kombetar te Gjermanise. Ne fakt habia nuk zgjaste shume, kur ai interpretohej ne fillim te ndeshjes se boksit, per titullin e kampionit te Europes per te cilin ndeshej dhe shqiptari Luan Krasniqi. Ka qene nje kerkese e vete boksierit, i cili arriti te rrezoje ne tapet sfidantin turk, duke marre keshtu titullin e kamiponit, qe ne ring ai te degjonte zerin shqiptar edhe ne himnin gjerman. Bashkepunimi me tenorin Tusha, nis rreth dy vjet me pare, kur dhe Krasniqi ndeshej per te njejtin titull. Sipas burimeve afer tenorit, himni eshte regjsitruar nga tenori ne Tirane, ne studion e Edmond Zhulalit. Nuk dihet nese zeri i Tushes do te vazhoje ta shoqeroje kampionin shqiptar ne sfida te tjera, me himnin gjerman apo ate shqiptar. 





Herave tjera Kastriot Tusha ta interpretoj himnin shqiptar. 
Tung

----------


## tIrOncjA

ide shume e bukur kjo e kombinimit me tenorin Tusha, per sa kohe Luan Krasniqi smund te prezantohet me hymnin shqiptar. Do zoti, sesht larg dita kur Luan Krasniqet te perfaqsohen me ngjyrat dhe himnin e tyre kombtar.

----------


## "Ambrida"

urime te sinqerta Boksierit tone te talentuar,edhe pse ai luan per gjermanine,ai  e tregoi qe eshte shqiptar kur ne duart e tij ndodhej flamuri shqiptar te cilin e puthi,gje qe se beri me flamurin gjerman.U emocionuam shume nga fitorja e tij dhe me shumene castin qe puthi flamurin tone u ndjeme krenar qe jemi shqiptare.
Le te jete ky nje mesim i mire per ata sportiste qe hedhin flamurin grek ne supe.
Bravo do ti thosha LUANIT,do ti uroja suksese  te metejshme.
Te lumte KOSOVA.

----------


## Mjellma

Urime Luanit 

Ju te gjithe qe doni te dini me shume per Luan Krasniqi mund ta vizitoni faqen e tina ne :

http://www.luankrasniqi.com/index.ph...guage=Albanian

----------


## kolombi

Desha te le edhe une prane Luan Krasniqit urimet e mija .
Shqiptare te tille na bejne krenar ,ndonese fatkeqsisht ,fitojne per flamujt e tjere.
Uroj dhe shpresoj te jete e afert dita ku talenti i sportisteve shqiptar do ngreje ne piedestal flamurin kuq e zi.

----------


## DGman

Urime per Luanin.
Vertet Shqipja lind trima qe luftojne me zemer, por cti besh qe eshte e varfer dhe si sponsorizon dot.

----------


## hajla

*Urimet e ma te Perzemerta*per fitoren e ,
   LUAN Krasniqit*asht kjo, nje" kenaqsi 
per ter *Boten Shqiptare**
   Uroj qe dhe me shum!"Shqiptar" ta ndjekin 
  nje rrug te *Fatit*dhe te ardhmeris ,e qfar 
ideja do,"E"qellojn!!"le te jet oo"Shqiptar i Par*
    ne krye te *Botes*te ken Fam :flutura: roj ta PERSHENDES DHE BOKSERIN E NJOFTUN *ELVIR MURIQI*RUGOV AMERIK:
    URIME PER FITOREN E LUAN KRASNIQIT :
      NXITO ELVIR *RUGOVA*MURIQI "SHPRESOJM DHE PER FITOREN E JUAJ..
             TE BOKSIT*
        UROJM DHE DESHIROJM SA ME SHUM SHQIPTAR TE KEN FITORE TE *TILLA* KURAJO "KURAJO ,SHQIPTAR,DREJT FITORES LE TA DIN "BOTA"SE KUSH JEMI!!!!!!!!

----------


## hajla

A,ka KOMENETE PER," RASTIN" E (17)MARSIT NE KOSOV?!!>>
     Si e "Trajtoni dhe ket (prand-ver)te pergjakshme?!!
            te" Muajit Mars."te shek :i ngrysur: 21)te Vitit (2004)dhe sot ne" Kosoven e Lir"
               e kur nje,( bish e eger) vetem don te pij Gjakun e Shqiptarit ?!!>.e kur ne ,"Momentet ,ma te  duhura,duke u "cilsuar" !!>e kur shqiptari !!po i hap "Shtigjet per nje Ardhmeri *e cila asht ne perberje,per te Miren  ,e te gjith "Kombit Shqiptar te Kosoves*Pavarsia e Kosoves*se Lir..

po dihen detajet! tashme ku qellon..nje humbje e madhe pikrisht!. per (serbin)--e kur nje (kulqeder s' din te ngopun kurr duke ju marr Jeten))

) *Lulave te Njoma te Pranveres*aty ku thyhen!>) Zemrat dhe Shpirti i Nanave Bujare..Me Tradit..shek:

 Ndjej dhimbjen!"si dhe ndaj dhimbjen me ato "Nana te Mitrovices"per humbjen e "Femijve te tyre ne Lumin Diber,te Mitrovices!... se Kosoves*nuk Mjafton dhimbja e as ,"Ngushllimi per te" Vrar" dhe te "Plagosur,ne te gjitha anet e Kosoves Nan ..ky tmerr kaq i Goditun ,nga e njollosur( bishes) se e(eger)shekullore,deri kur s' don me pas te ndalun .deri kur ?!..

 dhe* Nenat Tona ,"Shek'te Ngrysura>>per Femijet e tyre ,te humbur ..nga Tragjedit ma te tmerrshme, te kesaj (Bote)qe po na mban te (ekopuar)le qe as'mos te Flasim ,me per gjera te atilla..
   po'r duhet qe ti Eliminojm,, nga,"Vetja" jon ti shohim gjerat,"Perpara Syve tan!>te  na zgjoj nga gjumi i nje ",anketth i rand qe e ka -kapluar e ter -- (Boten Shqiptare)e ter kjo asht gjaja me e randesishme ,,se kur "Delet e nji Bariu nuk din,ta ndjekun "Bariun!.e ato ndahen nga njena tjetra ,"Ujku ju bije ma leht ne shenjester..E kjo asht e tera ..qe po ndodh dhe sot ne Kosoven e "Lir"dhe ne Prag te Pavarsis..per Kosoven *e kam frig si po e humbim ,dhe Boten SHTRIG!!!!!!!!!MBASI QE PO PRESIM NGA (AJO)-- Shpija, nuk Ndertohet. Ne nje an Mbaro e me nje an shkatrro, e ajo mbetet qashtu as prishun e as "Goditun "Mjaft me shkatrrime mjaft , se nga kjo nuk ka ,"Perfitime"por duhet "Bashkimi i Vllazerimit te Trojeve Shqiptare"nje" Dialogu i Perbashket,i gjitha Trojeve Shqiptare* dhe Nje* Gjuhe Embel*e Nanes * SHqipe*e kjo na Forcon e na ban ma te Lumtur se kurr do her!.Pavarsi *Pavarsi,je si *Femija i Nanes ne Gji*se pa *TY* nuk ka Rahati..NDAJ, PERMBAJUNI O SHQIPE..KJO NA FRYMEZON DHE NA LUMTURON**   (dhe armikun e shkatrron)

           A'asht ne (Favor te serbis)
    a po fakti,i Paraprakshem te (negociatave per *Pavarsin e Kosoves*ne mesin e dya (paleve)--ku dhe ndodhi ,"enkas" nje shperthim ,me perleshje ne mesin e dyja paleve,?!>.ku dhe moren ,"Jeten e tre Femijve te pafajshem!!!!ne ,Lumin"Diber te Mitrovices"se Kosoves!.

----------

